# Uber cuts my pay yet again



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

This new 25% service fee doesn’t apply to Comfort, XL, Lux and SUV, they now take 28% and I see this as yet another pay cut, they are so deceptive and always short change the drivers. Getting tired of Uber always reducing my pay and they won’t show how much the rider pays anymore, so they say we are getting 25% or 28% when they can charge what they want without is knowing. Do they think we are blind?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Good or bad, they have always charged more for the higher tiers of service. I used to pay 20% for x, 28% for select before they went to upfront pricing.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I just don’t understand is why, if I use the same vehicle for Uber X and Comfort why are the service rates different? They don’t give any reason on why, just keep the extra money


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

NicFit said:


> I just don't understand is why, if I use the same vehicle for Uber X and Comfort why are the service rates different? They don't give any reason on why, just keep the extra money


You may as well ask why do Pool pax get 2 minute wait time and everyone else gets 5.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mista T said:


> You may as well ask why do Pool pax get 2 minute wait time and everyone else gets 5.


That's because they determined that the passengers already in your car will throw a super tantrum after about 3.5 minutes parked in front of some random strangers house in the middle of THEIR ride.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NicFit said:


> This new 25% service fee doesn't apply to Comfort, XL, Lux and SUV, they now take 28% and I see this as yet another pay cut, they are so deceptive and always short change the drivers. Getting tired of Uber always reducing my pay and they won't show how much the rider pays anymore, so they say we are getting 25% or 28% when they can charge what they want without is knowing. Do they think we are blind?


They always took 28% on XL and the others before they moved to up front pricing and flat rate surge.. All they're doing is reversing those two evils. You're better off with 28% capped commission, believe me.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mista T said:


> You may as well ask why do Pool pax get 2 minute wait time and everyone else gets 5.


That's an easy one to answer...

Long wait times for Pool rides inconveniences the pax, which is something Uber would prefer not to do.

Long wait times for Uber X rides inconveniences the DRIVERS, which is something Uber doesn't give a shit about.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Mista T said:


> You may as well ask why do Pool pax get 2 minute wait time and everyone else gets 5.


I know why they reduced the time to wait for pool passengers, that made sense, what doesn't is the same vehicle used for Uber X and Comfort, XL and the rest have two different service fees. I see zero difference in anything else but Uber pockets an extra 3% because they can. To me it is greed and keeping us poorer for trying to provide higher end services. I'm just trying to find some other answer besides greed that Uber is doing this


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

NicFit said:


> This new 25% service fee doesn't apply to Comfort, XL, Lux and SUV, they now take 28% and I see this as yet another pay cut, they are so deceptive and always short change the drivers. Getting tired of Uber always reducing my pay and they won't show how much the rider pays anymore, so they say we are getting 25% or 28% when they can charge what they want without is knowing. Do they think we are blind?


Seriously don't expect driver earnings to increase.
Passenger fares may increase however the mass of
Oversupplied drivers won't see one thin dime ✔

Khosrowshahi has witnessed drivers willing to chauffeur
his clients for pennies everyday.
Only repercussion is More Newbies Sign Up.
He's got zero reason to increase anything
headed for any driver's piggy &#128055; bank.

Problem ain't Uber
Problem are the drivers


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> They always took 28% on XL and the others before they moved to up front pricing and flat rate surge.. All they're doing is reversing those two evils. You're better off with 28% capped commission, believe me.


Your probably right, I'm just trying not to feel dirty that they get a bigger cut off my work for absolutely nothing more they do. Personally I'm still neutral about these new changes. The guarantee of 25% is suppose to be seen as keeping Uber honest but none of my new trip have the rider payment so I don't see how this means anything. I kinda liked the sticky surge, means at least if I wasted my gas to get there I'm going to get the surge. Now if the multiplier was sticky it would be nice. I think Uber was losing money so they had to get rid of the sticky part and that's the only reason they got rid of flat rate, not because they wanted us to earn more with multipliers


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

NicFit said:


> This new 25% service fee doesn't apply to Comfort, XL, Lux and SUV, they now take 28% and I see this as yet another pay cut, they are so deceptive and always short change the drivers. Getting tired of Uber always reducing my pay and they won't show how much the rider pays anymore, so they say we are getting 25% or 28% when they can charge what they want without is knowing. Do they think we are blind?


What were your per mile/per minute rates before this change? What are they now?

If, like i suspect, they are the same then yes -they think you are blind. With good reason.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

CTK said:


> What were your per mile/per minute rates before this change? What are they now?
> 
> If, like i suspect, they are the same then yes -they think you are blind. With good reason.


You may be right, They didn't make this information seen and I was blind. Now I know they are taking 3% more off my rides and they don't include what the mileage rate is on the new 25% format very easy, you gotta do math and figure out what it is as they give you the how many miles and the total only now


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

NicFit said:


> You may be right, They didn't make this information seen and I was blind. Now I know they are taking 3% more off my rides and they don't include what the mileage rate is on the new 25% format very easy, you gotta do math and figure out what it is as they give you the how many miles and the total only now


Lol, are you serious??

Uber drivers: Otherwise unemployable.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

NicFit said:


> This new 25% service fee doesn't apply to Comfort, XL, Lux and SUV, they now take 28% and I see this as yet another pay cut, they are so deceptive and always short change the drivers. Getting tired of Uber always reducing my pay and they won't show how much the rider pays anymore, so they say we are getting 25% or 28% when they can charge what they want without is knowing. Do they think we are blind?


It's not new, your pay for XL, lux, and suv was always based on 28%. They started this in 2014 or 15.

I used to pay 20%, 25% or 28% depending upon what market i was in and platform I was on.

In my market pool pays about 15% less per mile than X .



NicFit said:


> what doesn't is the same vehicle used for Uber X and Comfort, XL and the rest have two different service fees. I see zero difference in anything else but Uber pockets an extra 3% because they can.


So you'd be okay with earning X rates regardless of the platform as long as they only took 25%?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

CTK said:


> Lol, are you serious??
> 
> Uber drivers: Otherwise unemployable.


Didn't say I couldn't do the math, just said they don't include it anymore so you don't see what the pay per mile is anymore. I did the math and it does work out to the same mileage rate as before. What they didn't include before was that they were charging a 28% service and before the service fees were so up and down you had no idea what it was though I did notice it was always on the high side of over 25% but they didn't tell me it was 28%. Now it's out in the open and you can see for a fact they take 28% and there no doubt anymore that they do and this is the issue now. Every time they make a change to clarify information they take away from other easily seen information and it's annoying



Boca Ratman said:


> It's not new, your pay for XL, lux, and suv was always based on 28%. They started this in 2014 or 15.
> 
> I used to pay 20%, 25% or 28% depending upon what market i was in and platform I was on.
> 
> ...


No but why do I have to pay 3% more to earn better rates? Uber X rates suck, I don't even bother with X anymore

My gripe here is now that i know I'm paying 3% more I'm losing $1500 each year for no reason, don't care that I was unaware of this until now, I just don't see the reasoning behind this and now upset they skim off the top like this


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

CTK said:


> Lol, are you serious??
> 
> Uber drivers: Otherwise unemployable.


Are you an Uber driver? Are you employable?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Right now I'm an Uber driver and I get job offers all the time so yes I'm employable. I like the freedom of running my own business so I don't want to have a boss or have to ask for time off

Also yes I'm wondering what CTK is doing here if he's not an Uber driver


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

NicFit said:


> My gripe here is now that i know I'm paying 3% more I'm losing $1500 each year for no reason, don't care that I was unaware of this until now, I just don't see the reasoning behind this and now upset they skim off the top like this


You're not losing anything as it was never your money. The rates were set with the 28% in place.

There is no difference if they pay you $1.44 per mile or charge pax $2.00/ mile and you pay 28% I understand your complaint, same car, same, maintenance cost etc.

I suppose Uber's official response to this would be. "The higher tier platforms cost the same to keep available to the public As X & pool but the volume is much less. In order to help offset the cost of operation we charge 3% more commission "

The truth of the matter is simply, because they can with a tiny bit of the above mixed in.

No matter how they word it, how they show the payments, its Uber who sets the rates and the commission cut. You're viewing it as a loss, but I'm willing to bet if they were forced to lower their cut, they lower the cost to riders so drivers rates wouldn't change.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NicFit said:


> I think Uber was losing money so they had to get rid of the sticky part and that's the only reason they got rid of flat rate, not because they wanted us to earn more with multipliers


The reason they went back to multiplier surge is because their plan moving forwards is to try to convince the courts that all they do is match pax with driver and and act as a payment processor. In order to do this, they need to show that all payments to drivers come not from them but from pax. That is, they need to show that all they do is take a fixed fee from pax (booking fee) and then deduct a percentage.

Sticky (fixed) surge on the other hand is more indicative of an employer/employee relationship, given that this surge payment to drivers came from Uber regardless of what the pax paid. So they had to get rid of it for that reason.

For the same reason, the old Boost has gone. Instead, the incentive that Uber offers for Boost is now a reduction in the percentage they take. In my case, they reduce their percentage while I'm in a Boost zone from 20% to 18%.

And, for the same reason, up front pricing has gone too.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Do they think we are blind?


Are you still driving for them?


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

I can still see what the rider pays


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Are you an Uber driver? Are you employable?


Not a driver anymore. And yes, I am employable and I know this because I have a job.

My apologies, I should have qualified that statement. Certainly all drivers are not otherwise unemployable, but the drivers who come here and display the inability to do even basic math would seem to have a pretty difficult time on a real job.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Boston Bill said:


> I can still see what the rider pays


OP is in CA. Uber has done some shuffling with the information and how its presented to drivers in order to comply or at least appear to comply to the new legislation concerning independent contractor definitions.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> OP is in CA. Uber has done some shuffling with the information and how its presented to drivers in order to comply or at least appear to comply to the new legislation concerning independent contractor definitions.


I tried contacting Uber about it, all I got is they are sending it to a specialist which means to me most likely ignored. You can see the new top photo after changes and the bottom is before, though this information came from the app at the same time so why they are so different I don't know. Someone decided we don't need to see the stuff with the booking fee and think we wouldn't notice


























NicFit said:


> You may be right, They didn't make this information seen and I was blind. Now I know they are taking 3% more off my rides and they don't include what the mileage rate is on the new 25% format very easy, you gotta do math and figure out what it is as they give you the how many miles and the total only now


clearly I nothing was said that anyone couldn't do the math, only said I would have to, maybe you should learn reading comprehension before responding wrong again, you can see from the two pictures of how they used to have the mileage rate on the fare, now you have to calculate to get the mileage since they only include the total making it not easily seen

At this point I guess the rider should be the one upset, they are charging them 3% more, if they didn't collect that I wouldn't see a difference in my pay. This isn't a pay cut but an overcharge to riders. So no matter what I'm never going to see that 3% since they charge less if it was 25% to the rider and pay me the same and I'm done at this point, thanks peeps for helping me see this more clearly


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

NicFit said:


> At this point I guess the rider should be the one upset, they are charging them 3% more, if they didn't collect that I wouldn't see a difference in my pay. This isn't a pay cut but an overcharge to riders.


Its neither. The rates haven't changed, the pay for the upper tiers was always based off 28%.

What's changed is how the information is presented to you, that's it. The booking fee is now called a marketplace fee and is paid directly to uber, that's why you don't see it.

In the past the booking fee was paid to you then uber took it.


----------

